# 500 Year Anniversary of the Reformation



## OPC'n (Oct 5, 2016)

"As we look ahead to 2017 and the 500th anniversary of the Reformation, Dr. Michael Reeves talks to Lee Webb about the important differences between Protestants and Roman Catholics regarding the doctrine of justification. Dr. Reeves addresses the question, "Is the Reformation over?" And he has fascinating insights about how the Vatican plans to treat the 500th anniversary of the Reformation." This is a great listen click


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you for the link to Dr. Reeves' talk. I read his 'The Unquenchable Flame' and really enjoyed it. 

Along those same lines, Reformation Trust has a new book coming out entitled 'The Legacy of Luther': http://www.legacyofluther.com


----------



## earl40 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well one thing is similar. Appointing a continual day of recondition of a religious holy day, holiday, or what ever you want to call it.


----------

